# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Привет!!!

## Nadezhda

Hi everybody. I want to introduce myself. I`m Nadia and I want to practice my English. I will be happy to talk.

----------


## lorente

Hello and welcome to MR! You came to right place. There are a lot of nine person who can help you in learning English. Also, you could be helpful for people who is interested in Russian. So, good luck!

----------


## lorente

Какими материалами вы пользуетесь?

----------

